

Top Tech Skills Required for Entry-Level Programming Jobs - dexmcmillan
http://www.talentbuddy.co/blog/top-tech-skills-required-for-entry-level-programming-jobs/

======
jMyles
In most cases, these aren't "tech skills." They're expression skills; mostly
programming languages.

I surmise that the top skill isn't even listed here, and it's git. If somebody
doesn't have VCS chops, that's the first thing they need to learn to be a team
player.

Is this a "tech skill?" Or a "teamwork skill?"

~~~
andreisoare
That's a good observation. However, only a few job posts mention git, even
though it's probably used by most companies. I would assume the reason is that
git is pretty easy to learn in 1 or 2 days (at least the basic functionality)
and programmers shouldn't be rejected based on that.

